# rabbit pickup 4x4



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

ive been thinking about turning my pickup into a 4 wheel drive because i live up in the mountains. i was going to use a toyota setup and making some custom mounts. 
I remember a friend had a syncro quantom back in the day, does anyone have any picks of a syncro tranny so i can get an idea of what is out there before i turn my truck into a tacoma.

-jared


----------



## hackaholic (Dec 21, 2004)

man, go for a passat synchro setup. the tranny will bolt up, i`ve seen a rabbit pickup with this setup. he was also boasting a 2.0 8v turbo! killing machine! the flat black helps, too


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (hackaholic)*

the passat and quantum are the same thing right? i searched a few posts but the pics didnt work on the ones worth looking at.
-jared


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (jwspin)*

I wouldn't bother with a VW swap. If you have the Toy, strip it, set the Caddy Unibody on the Toy chassis and make it work.


----------



## tkic (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: (jwspin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwspin* »_the passat and quantum are the same thing right? 

nope, quantum engines are mounted longitudinally.


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (art.clemens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *art.clemens* »_I wouldn't bother with a VW swap. If you have the Toy, strip it, set the Caddy Unibody on the Toy chassis and make it work.

yeh i thought about that but it seemed kinda point less. i wanted the rabbit truck feel and motor. 
i may still just put a TDi in a toyota instead of a 4x4 rabbit. just trying to consider my options
any other comments?
-jared


----------



## hackaholic (Dec 21, 2004)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (jwspin)*

heres a place w/ pics of that truck i was talking about....
theres 4 or 5 pics in a row it`s at customobsessions.com 
go to mvoc 2004 pics.i believe pic # 53 is the first. i tried to get pics up, but i suck at computer.
_Modified by hackaholic at 1:47 AM 1-9-2005_


_Modified by hackaholic at 1:53 AM 1-9-2005_


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (jwspin)*

If you could get a VW 4wd transaxel from a Rallye or similar you would be 1/2 way there. You could then search for whatever light truck rear diff that would have matching R&P ratios to hang from the rear leaf springs. You would still have to hack the tunnel for the drive shaft to fit. I would skip the synchro unit and go with full time 4wd or just an in/out box to connect the rear wheels.


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (art.clemens)*


_Quote, originally posted by *art.clemens* »_If you could get a VW 4wd transaxel from a Rallye or similar you would be 1/2 way there. You could then search for whatever light truck rear diff that would have matching R&P ratios to hang from the rear leaf springs. You would still have to hack the tunnel for the drive shaft to fit. I would skip the synchro unit and go with full time 4wd or just an in/out box to connect the rear wheels.

that is exactly what my plans were.... what transmissions did vw make that would work for this? anybody know?
-jared


----------



## swingwing205 (Jun 13, 2001)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (jwspin)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jwspin* »_
that is exactly what my plans were.... what transmissions did vw make that would work for this? anybody know?
-jared

None, at least that will bolt up into a VW passenger car.


----------



## turbo kid (Jan 31, 2002)

A syncro tranny could be used with the transfer case. 
Well, I remember something about the syncro transfer case has a very funny ratio. Does anyone know what that is?
After knowing that, we could determine what solid diff could be used back there. I agree that mounting a diff to the leaf springs will be much easier than trying to fit the irs system out of a syncro. Also, it would be full time awd, which is better!


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (jwspin)*

Rallye Golf, Golf Synchro, Passat Synchro, all the same trans. The Synchro uses a viscous coupling. I imagine trying to retain this would require more driveshaft fab than it is worth. Also if you don't use it, you don't have to buy it, just the 4WD transaxle.


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (art.clemens)*

this is starting to sound pretty reasonable. basically just need the passat syncro tranny from about 3 hours north of me, make a driveshaft, cut tunnell, and get a diff for the rear with the same r+p ratio......
anyone else have thoughts on this. I also rather not use the viscous coupling anyway, in the subarus i have noticed that they allow the car to understeer at first then they slip the rear wheels in to the action. not as smooth as true 4x4....
(side note, i really could have used this today, we had an ice storm and i live on the top of a mountain. I made it 3/4 of the way up my driveway, then i had to spin the truck and reverse the last bit for traction. would have been a lot nicer to just roll up in first gear no worries...)
-jared


_Modified by jwspin at 2:03 AM 1-13-2005_


----------



## turbo kid (Jan 31, 2002)

Art, the Passat and Golf Rallye use the same tranny, but no the Golf syncro. The Golf syncro, not to be mistaken for the Rallye, featrures an 020 style tranny, with cable clutch and rod shifter, but with the bellhousing to mount the transfer case. The other two have the 02a style trnny with the hydrualic clutch and cable shifter. 
I too think it would be better to get rid of the viscous coupling... lets figure out what final drive would be required in the rear diff!
Another obstacle I just thought of, we cant just cut and make a tunnel for the driveshaft, because the steering rack is very low mounted! We would iether have to raise the rack somehow, or lower theengine/trans a little.


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: (turbo kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *turbo kid* »_
Another obstacle I just thought of, we cant just cut and make a tunnel for the driveshaft, because the steering rack is very low mounted! We would iether have to raise the rack somehow, or lower theengine/trans a little.

 
Or lower the rack and run the driveline over it.








Link
-Dave


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: (MrDave)*

were there any other syncros in canada other than the passat. it would save a bit of time to get an o2o style of syncro. 
good conversation so far, keep it comin..
oh yeh, im also gonna jack to caddy up a little bit so this may cause a few more fitment probs.... its gonna be the tiniest muddin truck ever.
-jared


_Modified by jwspin at 3:43 AM 1-14-2005_


----------



## projectrocco (May 13, 2003)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (jwspin)*

i know nothing about this truck, but thought it might provide a little inspriation.....









btw, will parts off of a synrco vanagan work?
just an idea.
later,
J


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (projectrocco)*

vanagon trannies face the wrong way. 
much easier to use a fwd tranny anyway.
any body know of any websites where we could find the final drive ratios of campact trucks like toyotas and nissans. also what final drive would we need coming out of the syncro passat tranny??
-jared


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

*Re: (jwspin)*

canada got golf synchro's as well...


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (jwspin)*

Keep in ming if you can't find a suitable ratio in a small truck you can always look at all the other popular stuff out there Ford 9" has losts of stuff available.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (art.clemens)*

1 Word
Diesel http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Suzuki Samurai's are using them for there Off Road purposes.I dont see why a 4 x 4 Rabbit Pickup cant use a *1.9TDi*.


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (Wizard-of-OD)*

it is a diesel....i wish i could afford a tdi but i cant after i do all of the other things i would like to do. ill just stick with the IdI and pump in a little more juice.
someone was telling me that the output for the rear on a syncro is a 1:1 ratio, this could make things tough, anybody confirm or deny this?
and also what ratio should i look for, any of you canadians have specs on your syncros???
-jared


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (jwspin)*

Oops. That would require a 1:1 rear diff. I don't know how you do that. This might put you back to a golf synchro rear.


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (art.clemens)*

i dunno if i believe the 1:1 it was just something someone had said. i hope it isnt true because that would be a damper on the project....
anyone have a syncro manual or can go to a dealer in canada that would know the ratio???
-jared


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (jwspin)*

i just found this in the archive. http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=642917
it says that the final drive in the syncro passat canadian trannies is 3.938:1 does this sound right to anyone in the know???
if its true then all i gotta do is find a rear end that will match this. seems a lot easier than finding a 1:1









-jared


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (jwspin)*

The final drive on the Passat Syncro should be 3.94:1.
The angle drive on the tranny is 21/20,
the rear diff is 20/21.
The angle drive on the tranny is driven directly off of the front diff.
It ends up being a 1:1 ratio for the rear tires vs. the front tires.
I may the the angle drive and rear diff reversed. Either way, it's almost 1.
You'll want to find a 20:21 or 21:20 (whichever is correct) or else your rear wheels will be spinning at a different rate than the front, unless, of course, you're wanting to run different sized tires on the back, then you can figure that into the equation as well.
-Dave


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (MrDave)*

what is the angle drive? im not familiar with this

-jared


----------



## MrDave (Jul 26, 2002)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (jwspin)*

The angle drive is the bit on the tranny that sends the rotation to the rear wheels. The drive for the rear wheels, if you will.
-Dave


----------



## jwspin (Oct 17, 2002)

*Re: rabbit pickup 4x4 (MrDave)*

ok that makes sense. so the final drive in the tranny is 3.94 but the drive to the rear wheels isnt directly off of the differential it is of another drive mechanism that is attatched to the output of the differential? 
this second mechanism is the 20:21 or almost 1:1 ratio? 
so therefore im gonna need a 21:20 rear diff?
that puts a damper on things, not sure if im gonna be able to source up a part like that.
thanx
-jared


----------

